# Best fitting and quality quarter panels for '69 GTO



## demag98 (Sep 24, 2020)

In the process of buying replacement quarter panels for my '69 GTO and would appreciate some input on what manufacturers offer the best fitting and quality quarter panels.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Partsgeek is offering the goodmark panels for 140 per side . Ames sells some of the best panels and does rate them based on quality and fit


----------



## demag98 (Sep 24, 2020)

How about OPG (i.e. Restoparts)?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I got stuff from them but they are a little pricey and on the west coast which means 5 days shipping to South Carolina


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry about my manners demag welcome to the forum and post some pics of that bad boy


----------



## demag98 (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm looking for full quarters and OPG has them on sell right now for $315. Most other places (ames, goodmark, dynacore, etc.) are priced at $500-$650, so first thought was that OPG quality and fit must not be good due to the large price difference. Does any one have experience with OPG quarter panels for '68-'69 GTO? If so, do they fit well and is quality good?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There are differences between the vendors and there are different manufacturers of sheet metal. Two of the better vendors are Ames and NPD. I've been buying from Ames since the early eighties and have come to find most of their products are generally high quality. They will often refuse to sell a product that others sell or take it out of their inventory due to quality concerns or customer complaints. 
NPD is also very good. I've only had one problem with a part from NPD in the last 8 years. They told me to keep it and sent me a replacement within a few days. 
NPD and Ames don't have sales since their prices are reasonable to start with. 

OPG now manufactures most of their own products. And in their advertising hype everything they have is a perfect fit or is exactly like a factory part. At least Ames will tell you if a product is sucky or needs work to make it fit. 

The $180 difference between OPG and Ames just isn't worth the cost in man hours to make it fit IMHO. 

But do your homework as to which panels fit best and don't let the $$ signs make the decision for you.


----------



## demag98 (Sep 24, 2020)

I agree that lower purchase price is not worth extra man hours. Definitely suspicious of OPG parts and their product reviews are not that great. Leaning towards Ames, Goodmark, or NPD, but open to any additional feedback. I really appreciate everyone's input so far.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

The good thing about Ames on the others is that it’s Pontiac only


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2015)

With large GTO panels, because the tooling is so expensive, but the volume (relatively speaking) is low for GTO/Lemans/Tempest (compared to more-common Chevelle, Camaro, etc..), there is often only one set of tooling and one manufacturer in Taiwan making a particular piece. There's not enough "room" in the market for multiple toolings/manufacturers, they'd never get enough production out of the tooling to actually pay for the tooling.

But in THIS case, there must be a competing set of tools for this quarter. Because the price that OPGI has is less than the W/D cost is for the Dynacorn panels we are selling. Now, Dynacorn isn't a manufacturer, Musclecar GT (MGT) stamps these quarters. But Dynacorn owns the rights to the tooling (for now).

Anyhow, hope that's not too confusing. But yep, there appears to be two options for quarters here, and I have zero idea what the quality is on the cheaper. Wish I could be of more help.

Also, when shopping big panels, always get a freight quote. A lot of suppliers will have an attractive price, only to nail you in the shipping column with a ridiculously-inflated freight fee. Don't fall for that game.

And always check in-stock status, and never believe "ETA's", because they almost never go as planned.

We have plenty of both sides in-stock BTW..  

That's all I've got!! It had been awhile since I last browsed this site.

Rick
NPD


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

demag98 said:


> In the process of buying replacement quarter panels for my '69 GTO and would appreciate some input on what manufacturers offer the best fitting and quality quarter panels.


Ive had good luck with the Goodmark and Dynacorn quarter panels on my last 2 69 gto's. done 4 quarter panels in last 6 years or so. Last '69 car I did (my current Judge) I had 1 original (donor car) quarter on drivers side, and a Goodmark for the pass side. Both fit like a glove, great gaps all around.

I had trouble once, but I cant remember if it was the Dynacorn or a Sherman which was on my passenegr quarter (on a previous build). the rear horizontal surface above the tail-lamp bezel ended up not horizontal it sort of drooped out to the side surface, and the trunk gap was way too large. I had to cut and weld both areas to fit them properly. 

I think Dynacorn is the only one that uses the "weld-thru" primer, the others come with black EDP, but its no problem at all if you just scratch the surface before welding.

You will probably have to cut in the GTO side marker holes, and door jamb vent hole no matter which mfg. Make sure you dont get the Lemans quarter panel Ive seen advertised that already has the vertical Lemans Pontiac arrowhead cut in.

good luck
cpg

EDIT: BTW I just ordered a Goodmark drivers side full quarter for my '70 last week from C2C Fabrication, came to just under $500 including shipping from mfg wharehouse to my house in Ohio. Its being delivered monday. I like Goodmark and I think theres not so much choices for the "70. Plus it has the door jamb vent already cut in from Goodmark for the '70. Ill be buying the other side probably around Christmas time.

If you have time and not in a hurry, usually these places all have Thanksgiving sales, Christmas sales, etc. I have used those sales in the past to get 10-20% off prices. Summit used to have sales but stopped this year after the virus hit. Jegs still holds sales.


----------

